

Why 3D Printing Will Go the Way of Virtual Reality - mrsebastian
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27526/

======
jeffool
I sometimes suspect the same about 3d printing, but I think the comparison to
VR is funny given recent rumors about the next Xbox being shipped with the
next version of the Kinnect as standard. Sure, we're not wearing goggles, but
otherwise...

